# Betta Avatar Edits!



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey guys!

For free, I am able to edit pictures for your avatars, example below:

Original:









Edit:








Picture found on Google Images

I can also do black and whites, or tint them to a certain colour, but cannot put font onto the picture.

Pictures will be free for anyone! I will be excepting tips to go towards buying a tank and getting a betta  If you would like to leave a tip, just PM me so I can give you my address, I will only be taking tips through the mail. Does not have to be alot. If you want an edit, just leave the picture of your fishy in the comments for an edit!

Thanks guys!

Matt


----------

